# frameless slingshot shooting



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I have recently gone over to the dark side of shooting bareback, chinese style as per the attached picture. I absolutely love it and a search of youku.com shows how incredibly accurate and powerful this style can be. Totally portable, I now carry a shooter with me all the time, looped onto my wrist it looks like a surfer bracelet! I've built up a sizable video collection showing this style if anyone is interested as it's how I learned to shoot this way. I've never had a hand hit, although I can see how this could happen if not careful, I learned it through using 1632 tubes and tinfoil balls to avoid any possible injury when starting out.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I love this style, the cheapest slingshot you can get! :rofl:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Is there somewhere a tutorial how to make one? 
Tube/band length? 
Band orientation? 
How to hold it? 
Etc etc


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Widget said:


> Is there somewhere a tutorial how to make one?
> Tube/band length?
> Band orientation?
> How to hold it?
> Etc etc


I think you can find something of what you looking for, in the link of Volp's video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Widget said:


> Is there somewhere a tutorial how to make one?
> Tube/band length?
> Band orientation?
> How to hold it?
> Etc etc


Hi Widget!

You can check this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42214-bareback-accuracy-and-how-to-aim/

and "how to hold it" in this video 




To how to make one, I think there is not much one can say  just take a pouch and a piece of tube or band and you are done!

For the length, there is not a specific rule for this technique, all depends on what you want to shoot and how strong are your fingers "fork", but my advice, light is the key, make tests and start with light bands.

In some videos you can see that I use the "forks" vertically and I explain how to use that specific technique but in an other video 



 Iusa the "forks" with an angle, it is more an instinctive shooting.

Buona fortuna!!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I always thought this method was very neat, but have not put in the time to master it myself. Maybe it is time ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's really funny to shoot... Since u didn't hit your hand... But after some "porca pu**ana" and "ma vaff" you restart to shoot it :-D

First I try with plastic ammo 4.5 MM and now I use 7 MM Steel

It's a funny alternative and a realty EDC 









Thx Genoa Slingshot and Volp for suggestions, hints and tips


----------



## Slinglots (Feb 19, 2016)

Back when I was a kid in school I remember shooting Paper wad folded up with a rubber band and it was quite accurate! I looped rubber band over thumb and middle finger to form the fork and folded the papper over the rubber band.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I'll be hornswaggled. You are giving us the finger. When I was a kid we would use a hefty rubber band, bend a sucker stick into a "V" and shoot those at each other endlessly. They would smart a bit as well. OK, you got me going again...gotta try this but with nerf style ammo of course, I like the al foil ball idea...that way a fork hit won't send be cussing and swearing at myself. [email protected]#$%$^&* it, I hit mah fangers 'gain.

Of course next up will be Mr. Craven bagging another rabbit with a fingershot. Could this be to the game warden: " All I did was give the rabbit the finger and he died."? LOL

BTW Mr. Craven, hats off to your procurement methods of harvesting suppers.

Volp, it goes without saying you are the Hollywood of slingshots. Loved those three vids.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

ebooks886 said:


> I've built up a sizable video collection showing this style if anyone is interested as it's how I learned to shoot this way.


i'm curious about this videos


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I enjoyed Volps content really much regarding to this topic. And it's a great inspiration if someone is looking for widen the skills of slingshot shooting. Dgui also have great content, but in varied quality. Gladly see that Volp already shared his links. These are very clean and neat. A friend of mine shoots "U" nails bareback. It was the common hunting ammo in my country for decades (especially in my childhood). It can be mastered 

A youngster bareback shooter made a quite informative video:






He talks honestly about his progress and aspects of learning.

Thanks for the thread,

Tremo


----------

